# Power packs



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Until this week all I 'd ever run on n scale was my life-like locos and cars with my life-like transformer all from the late 80's on a simple oval track. I started messing with turnouts this week for the first time and picked up a powered atlas. Immediately had issues with it using it powered it would throw strong one way but would never engage fully back the other way. I figured I just picked a bad switch. I picked up another and same result. Today I upgraded to a Mrc railpower 1300 and the switches work fine. Is my old unit just that bad? 

Also, I would like to upgrade slowly. Im not ready for dcc yet, but what are some other decent DC powerpacks and other small things I can change / add to gradually make my equipment better?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You'll never go wrong with MRC...I have their Golden throttle packs from the 60s and 70s still pushing on my layout. Troller Auto-pulses are nice too. I bring them up because they are readily and regularly found on eBay for between $20-40.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I think the 1300 will serve you nicely for a long time. Atlas switches use a large quick serge to make a throw. Your old power pack could be under powered and/or just whooped. Then again the 1300 should have been less then 30 bucks and will run a single track with a few spurs just fine. You can even use it as a spare cab, when you jump over to DCC. 
If you plan on going to DCC, I would say you are done. Spend money on engines, rolling stock and track 
If not you might want to look into a dual power pack or an additional single, if you get enough track laid out to run two engines at a time. If DCC is in the future, I would not bother, unless you find a great deal. 

imho


----------



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Concerning the switches, I've read here that some switches divert power based on if the switch is made or not. Can someone explain this please? The atlas switches I have send power to both sides no matter what.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

RyanMac said:


> I've read here that some switches divert power based on if the switch is made or not. Can someone explain this please?


This would be considered a power routing switch/ turnout.



RyanMac said:


> The atlas switches I have send power to both sides no matter what.


 This would be classified as a standard switch. If you want to make yours a power routing, you would add an insulator on the positive rail of the branch. Then everything after that will be un-powered.


----------



## RyanMac (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok that seems pretty simple.


----------

